# Dougie is home! So in love! But bad first night so any help is much appreciated.



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Our gorgeous choccie poo pup is home with us!!! And Dougie is the new love of our lives  He is so so cute. And accepted us straight away!

He settled in brilliantly yesterday - such a bold little guy. He played non stop, explored and met the family. Tipsy the cat and Dougie have sniffed which is a good start....but Tipsy is now refusing to come downstairs. I think she's waiting for him to leave 

He's been toileting outside and indoors. 

Lots of chewing (currently trying to grab my slippers). He's such a funny little guy. 

Soooo we just had our first night. And I failed miserably  He slept for 2 hours then woke up at 2am howling and barking. I ignored him for 30 minutes but he didn't stop. We live in a terraced house with 2 young kids next door so i got really panicked that he was waking them and went down to him. Took him outside for a wee, gave him cuddles and then put him back in his crate. The howling began! Left him again. Then 20 minutes later it got so bad, I went back down. This time I held him in my arms til he fell asleep and put him back his crate. He slept 2 hours and then up for the day!

I feel so so rubbish. What do I do!? He hates the crate being shut. And hates being alone. How do I get him used to this without my neighbours hating me?

Maybe I'll put the crate in the lounge tonight (it was in the kitchen) and sleep on the sofa so he can see me.

I'll keep putting him in his crate today to try and get him used to it.

Did anyone not use the crating method? Would a playpen with his basket in seem less scary?

We don't really want him upstairs with us as we agreed that would be the cats safe place.

Please don't think from this post that i'm unhappy. I absolutely love him!! He's such a playful soul and loves a good cuddle. He's already brought so much joy to our lives. I just don't want to muck his training up and I'm finding it so hard already.

But I know it's all worth it!

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, sorry you had such a hard night. I guess you already know that by going to him he is learning that if he hollars for long enough you will come to him and he will go on for longer and louder!! not helpful really I know, it is so hard when you do have others to consider. There are a quite a few people on here that gave up on the crate idea and coped fine. Personally I couldn't be without mine (still at nearly 9 months) - oh -that's for the dog not me!!! I think in your case I would try the compromise of the crate in the bedroom, I know you said you didn't want that, but if he is only in the crate upstairs I would have thought the cat would still be ok. I'm sure you'll get more advice as the day goes on. good luck. He sounds great with everything else.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello,
Congratulations on bringing little Dougie home,he sounds like he's settling very well however first nights as you've found can be a bit disturbed at first. If I'm honest I'm not a lover of crates,never used them with my two pups instead I bought a playpen and put their bed in there I just feel crates are too cage like but that's my opinion and I know lots of people do use them. I would not keep putting him in the crate during the day unless it's essential that this is where you plan to put him if you go out, you can sometimes find that it makes them dislike the crate more if they have to keep going in there and you may get them refusing to go in when you want them to at night, again this is my opinion and i do know lots successfully get there pups to sleep in the crate during the days too and infact actually like there crates i think its down to each individual pup what they prefer, but i like to give my two a little freedom if I go out and let them have the run of the kitchen, I put a stair gate up at the kitchen door instead of shutting the door on them. Going back to bedtime routine it is very difficult for you to let him cry it out because you have your neighbours to think about too, I was not one for the tough love approach and I had the playpen beside our bed, Kody my recent pup settled really well from night one although still had to get up for toilet at around 3 am but that was only for a few weeks. I have two cats as well and found that the cat still stayed with us as upstairs as she knew pup was in his pen some nights she even slept near it so I wouldn't worry about the cat at all, it takes a few months but they all soon work out who's boss and eventually live happily with each other. Of course if you really don't want him to sleep upstairs then you could try sleeping next to him in the lounge to see if he settles better. Good luck with little dougie xx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw poor you  it can be quite stressful the 1st few nights with a new puppy its a good job they are so adorable and we fall in love with them so quickly  

We got Darcie at 10 weeks old and she has never been in a crate, she has her bed in the kitchen and only goes in the living room when we are home (until she is fully toilet trained). The 1st night we left Darcie in her bed about 11pm, made sure she had water down and paper near the door for any toilet visits, she cried for about 30minutes which was very hard to listen to but i took the advice given to me and left her, she eventually settled down until the morning so we were quite lucky, the 2nd night wasnt so good and she woke me up crying at 3am! Darcie is 14weeks and even now can have unsettled occasions when we leave her, if she is tired she settles no problem but sometimes can cry/bark for abotu 20mins until she realises we are not coming back

It does get much easier though and soon the lack of sleep will be a distant memory - we are still trying to stop the biting but i think this is something that they will just grow out off when they are ready 

Best of luck - you are doing great x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations on your first puppy days - enjoy it all as they grow so quick! We wanted to crate train Billy - he still loves it (16 months). It is hard for a few nights but so worth it as you know they are settled and safe on a night. Have you put a blanket over the crate? Are you using a puppy pad in case he needs a wee? Can you move the crate to a room further away from your neighbours for a few nights or maybe have a word with them to explain you are settling him in? Otherwise I would try leaving him - we did this for the first two nights and then on the 3rd Billy slept around 5 hours - next night all the way through. During the day we used a puppy pen if he was left when little and he now has the run of the kitchen.
Good luck
H x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Awww Dougie doggie. Poor boy - it can be tough at the start. I had a crate all ready for Kiki, but never used it (I still have it in case she hits a mega destructive stage.
We made up a bed area for her under the kitchen table and left paper on the floor and shut the door. First night she was a star.
Second night she was horrendous - ended up sitting with her on my knee for half an hour until she had settled before tipping her into her bed.
Since then she has been fine. I shut her in the kitchen when I'm out or if we are busy and have done right from the start. She settles herself there just fine.
With my GSD babies twenty five years ago -bc (before children) - they slept on the floor by my bed...
My collie and jack russell I used a crate for.
In the end you will do what works for you.
Hang on to your sanity - this is a stage, and it will pass!! Good luck and enjoy your lovely boy.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations on Dougie...he sounds a real cutie!

I use crates for my two as I don't have a room where I feel they are safe enough, or dog-proofed enough, to be left alone in and I would worry leaving my two alone in a room in case they fought for any reason. To make the crate seem more den-like I would highly recommend you try covering it with a dark blanket. I do this with my two and the only part that is uncovered is the bit alongside the wall, so that they can't see out. I am sure that it's when they can see out, that they get more anxious about the space around them....well that's what I found with my first anyway. Try also putting in some clothing that smells of you too as by tonight, I am sure that will comfort him now that he's become used to you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't really help but I just wanted to let you know that I remember reading about someone else on here who did the sleeping on the sofa with the crate nearby thing.. I can't remember who it was but I think it was when I was settling Bracken in so can't have been too long ago. Basically what I'm getting at is that that could work for you, people do and it works but I didn't do it myslef so can't offer up any first hand advice! Can we see some pics of Dougie when you get a chance please!?


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi again. So pleased you are thrilled with your little bundle of fun. Lucy is 10 weeks and we are very very fortunate that she sleeps soundly in her crate at night. However, when she was born and until she was collected she had the use of a crate. However, I have noticed during the day that she is't too keen on using it and although I have fed her in her crate she preferred her back legs to hang out. Yesterday I spent all morning in the kitchen purposefully and left her crate door open and she went in by herself. (Yippee!) I didn't close the door on her (although we did at night). Same procedure today, let her go in willingly with a hot water bottle for comfort. She is snoozing now, so I have left the room. I shall continue to do this during this week and then gradually close the crate door on her each day. Let us know how you go on. I hope that you had a better night last night. 

Lucy has been toileting indoors and outside too! We have to work on this. 

xx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi we didn't use the crate.Malie has slept in our room in a bed on the floor from day 2.We tried the crate and she hated it.We have 3 young children who were being disturbed so we decided the noise was not worth it.Malie has also had free run of the kitchen and hallway if we are out and has been brilliant. We have 4 cats who also use upstairs as their safe place. We have left them to sort themselves out and not forced the issue of them getting on. Malie will try and get them to play with her by barking at them but they just show her who's boss by hissing at her and she leaves them alone. At night the cats sleep on the upstairs landing and Malie is in our room with the door closed.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Try the crate in your bedroom for a while. You can always move it out when he has got used to being without his siblings. Cockapoos crave company that's why they are known as Velcro dogs. Mine follow me everywhere round the house still and are such good companions , I love that about them.


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry you've had a bad first night . 
Our pup is 9 weeks . She sleeps through, I'm not sure what's working but I daren't stop any parts ;

1. We leave the radio on low
2. We tire her out before bed!
3. We use a puppy microwave heated toy
4. We give her her food and water in the crate


Hope this helps


----------



## Missyparrot (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi
I know what you are going through , Millie is eight weeks old and i only got her sunday .
First night had me up every two hours for a cuddle , i have her next to my bed in a make shift pen with her bed and a puppy pad area .
She slept for two hours woke up for a wee and then decided it was play time !!!
i tried to ignore the crying and barking , but i was worried her first night was going to upset her without her brothers and sisters and mum of course .
she had a cuddle and a play for half an hour then fell asleep , i put her back in her bed and got some sleep - two hours later same thing ..... but settle down after a cuddle .
it is very hard to leave them barking and crying on there first few nights .
Good news last night she slept for five hours , so she seems to be getting better .
So good luck with tonight , i will keep my fingers crossed for both of us !!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My thoughts are he is a baby, taken from his family, left alone at night. He needs you, so put him in his crate by your bed. He will feel better and you will all sleep better. Gradually as he matures and becomes less reliant you can move him further and further away until he sleeps where you want him to. Having left a dog to howler night before I knew better, I can honestly say I will never do that again.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper sleeps in a crate in the kitchen, at first I left the kitchen door open so I could hear him. He only cried to go to the toilet. We let him out every time he cried but never talked and made a fuss. Straight out and straight back in the crate. At first he woke us a lot and I mean a lot, it was like having a baby again. Gradually the wake ups became less. He is now 13 weeks and sleeps through till 7am he also goes back to sleep at the weekend so we get to sleep in! Also I am proud so must share this, we went out this evening for a couple of hours and left him in the kitchen with his crate open and he just slept while we were gone, what a good boy!! Good luck it's hard at first but gets better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Cat I agree I will never leave a puppy to howl again at night. I was tough on my poor cavalier and just thought it wasn't the done thing to have a dog in the bedroom. Looking back I wish I had let him sleep us and not done the tough love thing. He was such an affectionate little dog and would have loved to sleep with us like mine do now.


----------



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Crate is now in the bedroom! We tried sleeping on the sofa in the lounge next to his crate last night. He cried less but still got very distressed because we weren't holding him. 

So tonight we are trying out having his crate by the side of our bed. Pleaaaaase let this work. Had to go out for 2 hours today. For the first time, I gave him a cream cheese filled kong in his crate and he didn't even notice I'd left  But....returned to awful howling. 

As much as deep down I would love to have him in a basket not crated, we just can't. He's a real chewer - tries to chew everything! So if he was left alone out of the crate, our house would be destroyed. 

Will report back tomorrow.

He's got his first trip to the vets tomorrow.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes I wouldn't leave him out of his crate in your room until he is house trained , he would probably pee on your bed although not in his crate! Good luck!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Crate in the bedroom should be a great improvement if possible have it beside your bed so you can tap on the top of it if he starts crying. It is all very well saying leave them to get on with it but often we have others to consider and it is not fair on neighbours who have also a right to a good nights sleep. It is your perception of being crated that makes you want him to be free he does not really care, in fact he will feel more secure as he has less area to protect and can relax. Wish you luck, I put mine out for a pee if I got up in the night could almost do it in my sleep much easier than cleaning a wet/dirty dog and crate in the morning.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Both Jenna and Meadow sleep in crates in the lounge. Meadow was happy in hers from day one, well night one I suppose. She went to bed at about 11pm, and for the first week or so we set the alarm to get up at around 4 am to let her out to pee. As her bladder control got better we were able to leave her for longer, She's now 18 weeks and will sleep from 10 until about 7.

Jenna was less enthusiastic at first as a puppy. We used the same regime, but I used to sit in the dark next to her crate until she settled, and then creep out. Think Tanya Byron, and The House of Tiny Tearaways! It only took a few days for Jenna to become happy about going in her crate. 

Now both of them love their crates, during the day they will take themselves in to chill out or snooze, the crates are like a den where they feel safe. They also have a crate each in the car, so crates to them mean exciting trips out for nice walkies , a warm safe haven away from scary stuff like fireworks, a place to go if you feel a bit under the weather, or not very sociable, and a cosy bedroom. What they are Not are places for punishment or imprisonment.


----------

